# asissted hatching???



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

Does anyone now much about it? wot sort of problems does it help with?  Just had 4th failed cycle well 3 were fresh,  Felt preg for the first 10 days have had day  last 2 try feel that preg does not seem to progress,  Have been told that the devide slowly.  Have had day 3 transfers,  need some advice consultation not till November any ideas?  
Heather5


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Assisted hatching is where they may a small hole in the shell of the embryo and this helps them hatch out when it becomes blastocyst (its usually only performed on day 2 or 3 embies as blastocysts are too delicate).

We had assisted hatching on our 3rd fresh IVF (day 3 embies). It is thought to increase chances. Sadly it didn't work for us  but there are quite a few ladies who have had success.

There are a few different ways that they carry out this procedure....laser, mechanically & chemically....how they carry out the procedure will depend on your clinic/embryologist and it can be performed just before transfer.

Here's some info which also shows laser demo...

http://www.repromed.co.uk/crmbristol/treatment_services/Assisted_Hatching.htm

http://www.advancedfertility.com/hatching.htm

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------

